# newbie restoring a model train layout



## emt111 (Jul 8, 2016)

hey everyone, I recently came across my grandfather's model train layout in my grandmother's basement. I would like to fix it up and get it running again. It is HO marklin trains on a Noch layout (3.6' x 6.5'). The trains probably haven't been used in at least 15 years so pretty much everything needs to be cleaned, but as far as I can see, everything seems to be in good shape and just needs some few minor repairs as well as a very good cleaning. I am not a big fan though of marklin trains as they only do european trains (I prefer U.S.) and they are expensive. My current plan is to get the train part of the layout running, and then go back and clean up and work on the rest of the layout. My questions are:
1. What is going to be most cost effective plan for me since I am on a budget? Stick with marklin, clean up the tracks and get new trains from marklin? Or is it cheaper to replace the track with the one time expense and then be able to get whatever trains I want? I know marklin tracks can really only run marklin trains due to the third rail system.
2. If I replace the track and get new trains, do I need to replace the marklin transformer/controller?
3. I'd like to keep the same lay out (see attached), Is it possible that I will get another track brand to fit the exact layout I have?
4. Is there anything else that I'm not considering/missing?

Thank You


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Since the nostalgia doesn't seem to grab you I'd wonder why you'd bother with this at all.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You're basically telling us that you've inherited your Grandfather's Mercedes, but you're looking for advice to turn it into a Camero?

The basic layout is still solid and can be easily cleaned up and made to run in a few hours. After that, you can slowly Americanize the buildings as time and money allow. Marklin offers American prototype models, so you could then work those in as well.

BTW, I run Marklin too...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I say clean it up and make it work?

All the buildings and scenes look to be somewhere around the UK?
Or somewhere across that big blue pond. 

For you to make it American you would have to get rid of almost everything there?
Trains too.
If that is the case you just might be better selling it and starting a new one from scratch.

But I vote for preserving Grandads work.
I take it that he is no longer here?


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Two things to consider...

(1) I suggest that before you sell or "Americanize" the layout, you might want to look up the history of the trains that he had. You might learn something about the railroads or the area that he modeled. That may influence your decision.

Also, was your grandfather's heritage European? He may have been modeling an area that part of your family came from.

(2) The design of this layout is mainly for continuous running of trains. There is no provision for operations -- moving cars around to built trains and moving cars from one business to another -- like from a coal mine to a power plant, or from agricultural land to food producers. Some modelers prefer continuous running of trains, but others find that continuous running gets boring, and prefer operations -- which is kind of like a puzzle to solve. Some like a little of both.

You need to think about what you want to do with model trains. That choice will help guide you on what to do with your grandfather's layout.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I think i would try to save what you have. If you want to modernize, i would suggest a whole new layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have to agree with the prevailing opinion here. The option you seem to be leaning towards -- junking everything except the design (and possibly the table / benchwork / scenery) is the one thing I wouldn't recommend.

If you want to keep your grandfathers layout (inexpensive option), then clean it up and make the needed repairs, and enjoy it.

On the other hand, if you decide you've suddenly been bitten by the model train bug, but want to do your own thing, then do just that -- start over. Your taste in rolling stock and location doesn't match your grandfather's, and your preferred way to run the layout might not either. A lot of people find it boring just watching a train chase its tail. Sure, this will cost a lot more, but ultimately, it will probably be more satisfying to you.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It's a difficult one. Do you just get it running as is or replace the track with two rail and run US stuff or start all over again? I suggest you just get it running and see if that layout pleases you operationally. As suggested it may get a bit boring as all it allows you to do is run trains round and round. Most like to have some industries where cars can be switched to give a bit of purpose to it. If you don't have any experience of model trains have a look around, perhaps on YouTube, and see what pleases and interests you and go from there. The buildings are German/Austrian by the way.

You might like to go with DCC if you decide to start from scratch as it gives you more features and interest.


----------



## Murray (4 mo ago)

Here’s the one i got. Engines ask run but the switches and buttons don’t function correctly.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

This thread is six years old. The OP hasn’t been on here since 2017, but that is a nice layout…


----------

